# System Six Seat post replacement for the Alien?



## MTB Racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the black/silver 07 model and want to swap out my alien seat post...what type of carbon seat post that is light and purdy to go w/ the black and silver system of six?


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

None...!! I have the same bike and would keep the Alien....Might even get one for my Orbea...


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

My Alien was swapped for a Thomson. The Alien is annoying. Anyone want it? It's cheap.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Alien here. Only other post I would consider is the Ritchey WCS, but pricey


----------



## Chrono (Oct 14, 2005)

I had a Six13 with an Alien (2-bolt) and traded that thing quickly for a Thomson due to slippage and fine tuning deficiencies.

On my Super5 I have the newer single bolt Alien and managed to get it in the correct position on the first try. So far I have no complaints- lucky?? Possibly.... but I'll take it.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I got this mostly/entirely because of its appearance, Deda Elementi Super Zero Carbon seatpost. It has one of the cleanest looking attachments. Not the lightest, I think it came in around 215-220gms on my scale 31.6 @ 330mm. I had to cut it down to 250 because of my small frame. Got it to 200gms. I'm sure if you want to pay the sky high price, the recent German offerings can get you much closer to 140 gm, if not lower.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Chrono said:


> On my Super5...


Super 5? Is that made out of Boron instead of Carbon?


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Ditto the Thomson for me. The head on the Alien de-bonded so I moved to a Thomson setback and haven't thought about it again. I didn't like the funky adjustment on the Alien as I've used Thomsons for years on most of my bikes so it was an easy decision.
Not as blingish as something carbon but about as functional as you can get in a seatpost.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Thomson setback. Super strong, infinite adjustability.


----------



## bourquek (Jul 29, 2006)

*Also using a Thompson*

I had an FSA carbon post which I traded in for a Thompson zero set back post.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm happy with my Alien post and just got a new Aliante carbon but there is no 10.4 mm adaptor available yet so I have to wait until USE shipping their product.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The thomson is, IMO, the finest seatpost on the planet. No, it's not carbon, but it is light, it doesn't slip in the frame due to it's machining ribs, and the head is unbeatable. The thing simply works. I must admit, however, that I'm not fond of the thomson setback post, as it looks like someone too fat [such as myself] tried to ride the bike and bent the damn thing.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> I'm happy with my Alien post and just got a new Aliante carbon but there is no 10.4 mm adaptor available yet so I have to wait until USE shipping their product.


Are the rails carbon??

My Alainte with Ti rails mounted just fine.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

yes it's carbon braided rail, I'm currently running the 05 Aliante version with 8mm adaptor.


----------

